# The Trio of Evolve 8s. *Pictures*



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

So far on my list no matter which tank I get:

Dry ferts from nilcog (his premixed just add water ones) 
Cholla wood from ???
IAL from H4n
PB regulator from aquatek (I already have the DIY setup but hate the inconsistency. Luckily it was free so no $ was dumped into that)


Can't decide on substrate. I have only used eco complete and sand in the past. But my pH sits around 7 so might look into something that will lower it. Although I know the tigers like the high pH and I am more interested in the tigers than CRS/CBS. 


The CRS are little too intimidating for me


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations!  I can't speak of the Fluval tanks, but I did recently pick up an Evolve4. I really like it so far. Don't know if the stock light is sufficient enough yet, as my plants have only been in there since yesterday. 

What kind of shrimp are you considering?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Spec v would be my choice. I have one and it's super sleek.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you :]

So far tigers are looking pretty good, although rillis are pretty interesting. Mostly just something that is on the hardier side and I (my wallet) won't be devastated if I loose a few.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

SO looks like I got the okay for two! That way I can have one high tech and one designated to shrimp!! WooHOOO! (He feels bad that I have to shut down my 20H)

I like the idea of getting an Evolve 8 as the shrimp tank and either of the fluvals as a high tech.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Haha props to anyone who reads this thread! It's a dumping ground for the thought spewing from my brain at the moment. 


SO:

Evolve 8- Moss, maybe some crypts, Cholla and Shrimp. Anyone know if the stock light will be able to maintain those plants?

High tech - not a clue other than PB setup and Dry ferts haha


I promise I will add photos!!!


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay, so after lots of thinking and going back and forth and input from the husband it looks like I will be getting...........Two Evolve 8s! One will be set up immediately and one will have to wait a bit. 

So any info that anyone has on these would be great!!

Mostly just curious if the stock LED will be enough to grow moss and other low light plants.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats again!


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Honestly, I am in the same boat, at least as far as choosing. The Evolves are on sale at Petco and I am considering one. But I am also looking at the Ecoxotic EcoPico. 

I feel like the light on the Evolves would not be enough, but according to the box they are LOL. I do not think there are any data on any of the typical nano tanks with lights.

I feel like the one on the Ecoxotic would be sufficient. Or if not, it is upgradable where you can add two more LED strips. But it is also significantly more expensive.


----------



## Milhouse (Apr 21, 2007)

Have you looked at the Eheim Aquastyle? It's a little more but has a better light than the Aqueon and it's glass. It's also a solid 4g/6g/9g since there's no "sump" section. Personally I don't see the advantage of going with an acrylic tank of that size. More pain than it's worth. I could see the plant substrate scratching it up. Just my .02. I'd go with a fluval over the Aqueon unless you really need to hit a price point...and if that's an issue I'd save up more, lol. 

On a side not the Ecoxotic is nice too, but it only comes in 5g.


----------



## MavDog (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fluval Spec V*

I'd recommend the Spec V. I've had it for about a month, and I'm overall very Impressed. How ever, there are some downsides. The light might not be strong enough for a planted tank, and the screw that attaches the light is flimsy, and if you strip it, your light will sag. Also, the top is plastic, and not glass, and I keep managing to step on it when I take it off to clean. But. The filter is very strong, and the back compartment is great for hiding a heater or CO2 injection nozzle. It also looks fantastic and is perfectly dimensioned. If you look around on the site, a few guys have them and have done some SERIOUSLY sweet stuff with them. PM me if you plan to have a betta in it, and I can let you know how to tone down the filter a little (it cycles a LOT of water).


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I know I am definitely getting an Evolve 8 for my moss and shrimp tank. I like having 8 gallons to work with vs anything smaller just for water quality purposes. It's still small enough to be just barely a nano but large enough to keep it more stable. I am leaning more towards a second one for my high tech as well. But am still slightly considering the Spec V.

The acrylic doesn't really bother me. Not going for the high priced looked haha. More function over form here. I also like the dimensions of the Evolve, not sure I like that the Spec V is only 6in wide. As for the sump section, it is a must have so as much as I like the Eheims they are a no go.

I know that no matter tanks I get lighting upgrades are a must. But I am thinking that if I get two Evolve 8s that I can take the light from both and put them both on a single tank. Which is hopefully more than enough to grow the moss and crypts I want. Meaning I would only have to upgrade one light versus both. 

For the lighting upgrade I am looking at Fugeray as I really like the LEDs versus the bulbs


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

And it looks like I will be getting yellow neos for the shrimp tank and maybe someday adding OEBT (blue ones not the black ones). Which means I will be using sand or eco complete, both of which I have already. 

My tap water is something like:

pH 6.8 - 7.2
gH 2 (which I will need to raise) 
kH 3

and I don't have a TDS meter so no clue about that one. And with neos I'm not too worries haha.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Decided!!! Woo*

Picked up a tank today!!

And it's awesome! Way better than I was expecting. Definitely going to go with two Evolve 8s!! 

Throwing around the idea of skipping the high tech and just doing two shrimp/low tech tanks. 

Coming to the realization that being in nursing school and preggers might not be conducive to a high maintenance tank. 

I promise to post pictures of an empty tank tonight haha! 

And the LEDs look plenty bright to grow simple stems and low light plants. 



Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you considered Mr. Aqua? They have cube and long 7.5 rimless that look pretty slick... And if you top it with a Finnex Ray 2 you can grow pretty much anything. I know it's more expensive because it's not a kit, but I think it'll be more interesting in the long run, like more variety. But the Evolve 8 is a nice choice too.

Good Luck


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

*Decided!!! Woo*

It's here!! Finally some pictures  

My helper ( Just realized the dog's head is where my husbands should be hahahahah)



























There will be some cholla in there soon. Thanks Han!!









Anyone know what this plant is? Ludwigia of some sort. Either rubin or red or something haha.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice!!!

Ludwigia red.

What kind of dog is that?

Is that the other tank you have to break down eventually?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm really impressed with that L. Red, it has stayed red through complete neglect and very little light. Granted the leaves close to the base are greenish.


He's my dumpster dog :] Literally haha, him and 3 of his litter mates were pulled out of a dumpster in Puerto Rico so he could be anything. We are thinking Chihuahua and some terrier cross. He's about 15lbs. His name is Goober. It just kind of stuck haha. Honestly the best dog I've ever had. He will not bark, at all. I will post some pictures of him in a bit. He's really goofy looking, I know my breeds of dogs as I showed Rat Terriers for a little and I honestly have no idea what he is. His tail is ridiculously long and I've never seen a breed with his coloring. Granted he is a conformational nightmare, crooked teeth and all.


And yes that is or was the tank :[ It is just about empty now, all except for a handful of fish that are waiting for my tank to cycle and the tetras that are looking for a new home. Oh and some random plants that I plan to use in the next tank.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a rough life at my house


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Awww he very cute!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

omgosh, he's adorable! What a sweet looking pup :smile:


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

What a cute puppy! I'm wanting a Nano tank bad and I was considering that tank. I can't make up my mind, but I'm starting to really lean towards a Mr Aqua. I've got 5 tanks going now and I'm getting embarrassed of them being all over the house so I want to move two into a shelf in the guest bedroom and then have the nice one in the bedroom.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Haha he is very very lucky he's so darn cute! Within the first 72 hours at home he ate my Bose headphones >.> 

I actually plan on having three of these Evolve 8s right next to each other on top of the stand that I have now.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Pup - 1
Husband - 0

Funny picture and nice tank


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Update time:
Added some cholla
NL moss
More flame moss
Xmas moss 
Riccia 

And what is left of my PFRs. Tank was cycled using media and substrate from a cycled tank 

Also picked up the second 8 gallon but am going to be patient, which is killing me, I am going to wait until I find the right driftwood for it. I am looking for twig/branchy so that it can kind of "erupt" out of one of the corners. 


Not all the plants in the shrimp tank are staying. 

View attachment 98770
View attachment 98778


Not sure what type of crypt this is 

View attachment 98786


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good!

That's the crypts you got from me no?

And is that a blank ss mesh in there?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

No, those are some crypt I got a while ago when I was just starting out. I think they are wendtii brown or something.

It's actually a sandwich of 2inx2in ss mesh with Riccia in between in, I am seeing if it will grow out of the mesh. It would just make it that much easier to trim haha


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I have one more piece of "naked" cholla and I am kind of tempted to attach some fissidens to it. Give my shrimp some more stuff to pick through. 

That moss is not growing fast enough! haha


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ohhh I was going say haha.

Make sense. It should grow thru but might take a while.
You should of use that plastic netting you can get from those bath poof.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

So just tested pH and gH in the shrimp tank. 

pH was 7.4
gH was 4-5 

I am thinking of getting tangerine tigers to mix in with the PFRs just as a contrast of color. And it is looking like my parameters are agreeing with me


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Ever get that weird feeling that you are just talking to yourself?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbgirl said:


> Ever get that weird feeling that you are just talking to yourself?


Ya all the time lol

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh good I'm not the only one!!




Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbgirl said:


> Oh good I'm not the only one!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty pumped. Got my dry ferts today. Thanks MsNemo!!! 

Ordered some wood from Tom Barr. Yeah buddy! 

The 20H will officially be torn down on Sunday!

Also got the sump area exactly how I want it. Will post pics tomorrow. 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

So I am having a terrible time trying to decide what carpet I want!!!! 

Can't choose between glosso or marsilea minuta. I am hopefully getting a box full of nano drift wood from Tom Barr tomorrow. Received my Finnex light today and it's awesome.

I think I will be starting a new thread for each of the tank as things are not anything like I had initially planned and this thread makes my head hurt hahaha I need linear clean thought processes hahaha.

As of right now there is:

Evolve 8 #1 - Paradise fish and bunch of random plants. Had two of the stock lights on it, also injecting DIY yeast CO2

Evolve 4 - PFRs, tons o moss, a crypt and then some more moss and I think a type of rotala maybe. Stock light, no CO2

Evolve 8 #2 - Honey Gourami, 2 rummy nose, 2 cory hasborous (sp?) [adding more next week], 1 amano shrimp and some more random plants. New 10" finnex clip on FugeRay Red or something like that. and DIY yeast CO2


Both the evolves are getting a makeover once I get my hardscape nailed down and what I want to do for carpets.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

No love here I guess


----------

